# Resume--CPC seeking remote part-time/half-time position



## WENDYNC70@AOL.COM (Mar 13, 2012)

View attachment WENDY GIBSON resume 0911.doc

Resume


----------



## lupee53 (Apr 5, 2016)

*Hipaa  not hippa  just fyi*

Hipaa  not hippa  just fyi


----------

